# USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche



## Tiffy (12. August 2004)

Moin Mitboardies #h,

kennt jemand die Ecke um Portland im schönen Bundestaat Maine ?? 

Bin an Info's bezüglich kostengünstiger Angelcharter und/oder Bootscharter interessiert.


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Moin Tiffy!

Kennste schon, wa?

Fishing-In-Maine 

Guide 

Deep Sea Fishing Maine 

Along Maines Coast 

Maine Saltwater Fishing 

Ich hab da ja einen Verdacht!

Striper? 

Schlingel!!


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ja einen Verdacht!
> 
> Striper?
> 
> Schlingel!!



Na wenn einer beißt dann ist gut. Aber so ganz speziell ne Striper Tour?  Nö..

Die Links kenne ich schon. Hab trotzdem Dank für Deine Mühe. :m

Irgendwie weiß ich noch nicht ganz so genau wo es hingeht und wie das ablaufen soll. Eigentlich wollten wir im nächsten Jahr 'ne kleine Wohnmobiltour durch's nördliche USA - südliche Canada machen. Nur wenn ich mir so die Camperpreise angucke, dann bin ich schon wieder am überlegen ob es denn nicht doch mehr Spaß machen würde, irgendwo da oben für 3 Wochen ein Haus und evt. auch ein Boot zu mieten. Man sieht zwar nicht soviel, aber man kann halt mehr fischen. Kumpelchen aus Washington kommt auch mit. Da kann man sich ja prima die Kosten teilen. Geht beim Camper leider nicht da wir dann zwei bräuchen.

Da die Reise im July stattfinden soll und da auch so einige lustige Fischlein ihr Unwesen im Gulf of Maine treiben, hatte ich da so eine Idee 

Na ja, klick mal an .


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Is logisch!

War ja klar! 

Tiffy hat zu thun! 

Aber meinste nich, dass der von der Grand Bank stammt? (Longliner?)

Das macht, ab Gloucester, drei Tage mit ´nem schnellen Kudder. :q


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Na ja,

die Jungs schwimmen jeden Sommer in den Golf von Maine. Geht meistens so Anfang July los und geht bis in den Oktober. Es gibt sogar ein Bluefin Tournament Anfang August. Da kommen jedes Jahr ganz gute Fische raus.

Es ist halt wie immer;  Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Ob es was wird mit dem Trip, oder ob mir Nachtens noch andere Ideen durch den Kopf jagen, wer weiß ? Sicher ist das es nach Amiland geht. Was dann letztendlich am Haken zappelt wird sich noch zeigen.

Aber wenn ich schon mal da bin dann könnte ich ja auch mal wieder einen Versuch auf die Blauen Jungs machen. Vielleicht klappt es ja 

Ach jo, hier mal der Link zur Webside des Bildes


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Na denn man tau!

*Ich* werd ja ganz fummelich, wenn ich diese Striped Bass sehe! 

Weisst schon....... Light Tackle und so......


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Hast ja recht. Light Tackle liegt mir auch mehr. Aber irgendwann möchte ich mal nen Bluefin. Und wenn's in 2005 klappt dann währe mir das sicherlich recht 

Ein Mann braucht eben was wonach er streben kann 
Eben was, das mit Wellen, Wind und Meer zu Thun hat. Da bleiben die Mädels zu Hause und Mann hat seine Ruhe.
Jedenfalls solange BISS es beißt :q


----------



## Rausreißer (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*



> Eben was, das mit Wellen, Wind und Meer zu Thun hat


Meinst du so was wie:
dass Du die Rolle singen hörst und die Kraft spürst, die Dich am anderen Ende der Schnur ganz klein und unbedeutend macht.
Son Blauer ist bestimmt unglaublich,
aber 30 bis 40 kg Yellowfinn an 30 lbs  benötigen beim normalen Europäer 
auch schon ne Sonderation Magnesium… 

Tight lines
R.R.


----------



## Tiffy (14. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Weiß nicht was es ist Rausreißer. Wahrscheinlich wirklich nur mal um meine Grenzen kennen zu lernen. Irgendwann hab ich es das erste mal versucht. Hat leider nicht geklappt. Danach folgten weitere 13 Jahre in denen ich so 14 - 21 Tage je nach Jahr den einen oder anderen manchmal auch weniger Ernst gemeinten Versuch auf den Bluefin unternommen habe. Bis heute ohne Erfolg. ( Wundert mich in einigen Jahren auch überhaupt nicht, in anderen Jahren war es schon ein bisschen bitter )
Es ist halt ein Traum. Und wenn ich die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen könnte mir diesen zu erfüllen, warum sollte ich es dann nicht versuchen ??

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Und wenn's nicht klappt dann fange ich halt was anderes. Die Welt wird davon auch nicht untergehen.. Glaub ich wenigstens


----------



## Rausreißer (15. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Klar Tiffy


> Die Welt wird davon auch nicht untergehen.. Glaub ich wenigstens


So oder so nicht.
Aber son Blauer über 300 Pounds (Yeaaah!)
Vieleicht lassen die die Japaner für uns noch einen über.
Cape Hatteras in North Carolina ist noch ne Spielwiese, nachdem in 
Canso eigentlich nichts mehr läuft.Klick 

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfals den Blauen und lass mal hören. :m 

R.R.

Tight lines #6


----------



## freibadwirt (16. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und Glück (was das bei Thunfisch angeln auch immer 
bedeutet ) . Wenns alles klapt werds ich im September mal in Kroatien testen.#6 #6 #6


----------



## Karstein (18. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Das macht, ab Gloucester, drei Tage mit ´nem schnellen Kudder. :q



@ Havkat: meinste, Tiffy will "Der Sturm" nachspielen und ein bisserl auf Schwertträger stippen am Flamish Cape?   

@ Tiffy: what about Nova Scotia? Wäre doch für dich auch interessant in Sachen Tuna, Shark & Salmon?  #t


----------



## Tiffy (18. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Moin Karsten,

Nova Scotia ist doch gleich um die Ecke  Jedenfalls nach Amientfernungsnorm. Hab ich auch schon des öfteren dran gedacht. Aber mein Mädel muss ja auch zufrieden sein. Und Canada hört sich immer so nördlich an, wogegen das südliche Maine schon irgendwie viel freundlicher klingt   

Ich hab sie ein paar Jahre mit in den Norden geschleift und nu will sie da nicht mehr hin, weil wir ja nicht immer nur super Wetter hatten. Also ab in den Süden :q


----------



## Karstein (18. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Das stimmt wohl mit der nördlichen Lage, auch wenn NS am Golfstrom liegt...
Könntest sie natürlich mit Lobsteressen "satt" und der Lighthouse Route locken?

Aber New Hampshire und Maine ist ja auch eine wunderschöne Ecke - da wollte ich eigentlich jetzt im September hin, bis ich dann auf British Columbia breitgeschlagen wurde.


----------



## havkat (18. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

@Karsten



> meinste, Tiffy will "Der Sturm" nachspielen und ein bisserl auf Schwertträger stippen am Flamish Cape?



Der Tiffy macht so watt! Muss nur watt zu Thun geben!  

Lese übrigens gerade *"Das hungrige Meer"* von Linda Greenlaw, Skipperin der _Hannah Boden_ und Freundin des Skippers der _Andrea Gail_ die, mit Mann und Maus, auf See blieb.

Ein Muss! Genial! Leeeeesen!!!! :q


----------



## Karstein (19. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Datum: 19.08.2004
Uhrzeit: 0740 a.M.
Betreff: "Das hungrige Meer"

Sehr geehrter Herr Havkat,

mit Empörung haben wir vernommen, dass Sie sich - wissentlich und vorsätzlich - im Besitz von hochbrisanter Literatur befinden, diese eigennützig lesen und uns bislang noch keinen Hinweis zur Erscheinung dieses Werkes unter der Rubrik "Bücherecke" gegeben haben.

Dieses skandalöse Vergehen wird von uns irgendwie geahndet werden. Wir sind zutiefst entrüstet.

Hochachtungsvoll

Ihre größten Fans des Filmes "Der Sturm"

(setz´ schon mal eine schwarze Sau an, ist dat Mindeste!)  :q


----------



## havkat (19. August 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Hast ja Recht!

GanzdollschämundindieEckeverkriech!  #t 

Ich hol´s gleich nach.

Schwatte Sau? Du hast es so gewollt!


----------



## Tiffy (8. November 2004)

*AW: USA-Maine-Portland-Infosuche*

Ich wollte nur mal Bescheidposten 

*Ich habe es gatan* :g  

Flüge sind gebucht. Wohnmobil auch. Hab mich dann letzenende fürs WoMo entschieden weil ich ja auch noch am Lake Michigan vorbei gucken möchte. Hab gehört da kann man Trolling machen 

Es geht dann von Düsseldorf nach NewYork. Von da nach Baltimore zu Kumpelchen. Einen Tag drauf holen wir 2 WoMo´s und driven in Richtung Lake Michigan. Danach durch Kanada Richtung Ostküste, auch an Nova Scotia lang um dann am Gulf of Maine den Sturm nachzuspielen. Weiter an den Niagara Fällen und schließlich wieder nach Baltimore....

Hihi, wat ich mich freu :z

So jetzt aber her mit den Tips!  Was liegt denn da auf dem Weg ?? Wo muss ich Angeln und was darf ich nicht verpassen ??

Für die besten Tipps und Anregungen gibt es dann nach Rückkehr ein echtes Indianergipsfigürchen #h


----------

